# Pokemon Omega Ruby and/or Alpha Sapphire



## keybug55 (May 8, 2014)

Which one are you getting?

So hyped for Alpha Sapphire ^^



Spoiler: I already made myself an adventure team








Surprised on how many picked sapphire ._. (but what it Gamma (or Delta) Emerald though)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (May 8, 2014)

I'm excited for both, I can't decide which one I like better.


----------



## Javocado (May 8, 2014)

Delta Emerald!
Lol no but I'll probably get Alpha bc I like Kyogre more.


----------



## Reindeer (May 8, 2014)

I'm getting both. I've always bought all versions since Diamond and Pearl.


----------



## Byngo (May 8, 2014)

It is a bit early to decide if you'd want Ruby or Sapphire BUT... I like blue better so.


----------



## Holla (May 8, 2014)

Alpha Sapphire all the way! I never had Ruby or Shappire as a kid (My first Pokemon game was in 2006 and people told me I should get Emerald at the time so I did). If that hadn't have been the case, I would have chosen Sapphire. I love Kyogre, and blue is my favourite colour! I can't wait for my first dose of nostalgia rushes when these come out!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 8, 2014)

I love the Hoenn region, but I didn't play Ruby or Sapphire when I was a child.  I think i'll choose Alpha Sapphire because of ocean related things. And its probably because i've been to Ocean City a lot of times.


----------



## RhinoK (May 8, 2014)

People actually prefer Sapphire???
Well I prefer Team Magma. But I also prefer the colour blue. The easy choice would be to remake Emerald but the chances of that happening are very slim, given the pattern in other games


----------



## Boidoh (May 8, 2014)

Alpha Sapphire looks cooler.


----------



## Venn (May 8, 2014)

I am planning on getting one, but I would like to see pictures from game first.


----------



## U s a g i (May 8, 2014)

Sapphire!~ I prefer Kyogre more but lol that and my husband will be getting Ruby, so in a way I'll have both versions. xP Regardless, I'm super excited! ^^


----------



## Carlee (May 8, 2014)

I bought Ruby for 2$ when I was a kid, at the time I was amazed there was another game after Gold/Silver LOL. I didn't know about Sapphire for like a year or two. I prefer blue, but I'll be getting Ruby as 1.)It's my birthstone and I gotta do the corny thing and get it. And 2.) I hate Kyogre and Groudon looks wicked.
But, I'll eventually get my hands on Sapphire as well.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 8, 2014)

Omega Ruby, Ruby was my second Pokemon game and I love Groudon. His new design/form looks amazing to, much better than Kyogre imo.


----------



## Jake (May 8, 2014)

right now im thinkin omega ruby but depending on exclusives and **** i might change to sapphire.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 8, 2014)

Ruby ^^


----------



## Melyora (May 9, 2014)

Sapphire for me, due to blue and water. 

I've never played Hoenn before >_< Pokemon Gold was my first game ever, which my parents got me with a Pikachu edition Gameboy Color <3 Still have that thing lying around somewhere...

But I never got/bought a Gameboy Advance, and I remember being rather jealous of other kids who did have it and played the new Pokemon games. But I got a DSlite (looong after it's release, but I bought it at some point), and played Diamond, Platinum, HeartGold, White, and Black2. 
I wanted a 3DS for sooo many games, but I found it too expensive. Then the new Pokemon X/Y and Bravely Default were announced and I've always wanted to play Zelda (being a real fan of the DS-Zelda-games and never had any other Zelda game before...) and the 3DSXL was on the market, so I gave myself a big shove in the back and bought it. 
Yes, it was expensive and yes, I might've had better use for the money, but I never once regretted it. Seeing the time I spend on the thing, it was worth buying it. 
And I got ACNL for free, gotta love <3 

But yeah, I'm looking forward to the new Pokemon games. But lemme first finish my X version, my Zelda game, my Bravely Default... Hmmm... I'm not going to get the new Pokemon on release, so many other games to play first.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 9, 2014)

Damn Gamefreak, give me Pokemon Emerald!


----------



## XTheLancerX (May 9, 2014)

I'm getting alpha sapphire because my very first pokemon game I ever played was pokemon ruby, and I like to play opposites. Like when I got pokemon white, but then bought black 2 just because it was the opposite xP


----------



## monochrom3 (May 9, 2014)

I'm still not sure, but probably Alpha Sapphire since I've already played the Ruby version on the GBA.

It depends on the version exclusives though. I might choose Omega Ruby if it has better version exclusives(also if I picked OR I would have a better time dealing with the evil team since I'm picking Mudkip as my starter).


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 9, 2014)

Alpha Sapphire because I started with Sapphire. Aside from that, my brother's getting Omega Ruby.


----------



## Nerd House (May 9, 2014)

Alot of you are really young if your first Pokemon games were Ruby/Sapphire or even Diamond/Pearl 

I'll be getting Alpha Sapphire. Because reasons.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 9, 2014)

Im going with Alpha Sapphire only because I usually go with the red version. (Red, Fire Red, Ruby, Y) so I want to try the calmer version even though their probably won't be that many large differences between them.


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 9, 2014)

Both, I got Ruby and Sapphire when I was a kid (Ruby for my birthday and then Sapphire for winning a swimming tournament  ) and I have the money for both! Plus I normally get both copies since my brother stopped liking Pokemon...


----------



## Nerd House (May 9, 2014)

Colour Bandit said:


> Both, I got Ruby and Sapphire when I was a kid (Ruby for my birthday and then Sapphire for winning a swimming tournament  ) and I have the money for both! Plus I normally get both copies since my brother stopped liking Pokemon...



Lucky! Do you still swim?

I wish I could afford even 1 copy of either xD College is so draining ; ;


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 9, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Lucky! Do you still swim?
> 
> I wish I could afford even 1 copy of either xD College is so draining ; ;


I stopped competing after I had my appendix out- I wasn't allowed to swim for a month or so- and then my swimming club got shut down :/
I only really have enough money right now since I _was_ saving for a holiday with my boyfriend, but my parents got stroppy and we had to cancel, plus my 18th is in August so I should mysteriously become temporarily wealthy


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 9, 2014)

I'm getting both. >w<
I think Alpha Sapphire will be my main game. :3
I can't wait!


----------



## Libra (May 9, 2014)

Alpha Sapphire, just because I like the name better than Omega Ruby, haha.


----------



## RhinoK (May 9, 2014)

Alpha Sapphire is for all the fedoramen


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (May 9, 2014)

Now that I think of it, I'll probably go with Alpha Sapphire, since the name is better and Kyogre always seemed to stand out for me.


----------



## bloomwaker (May 9, 2014)

I'll be getting Ruby probably. When X and Y came out, I got to pick, so I picked X. This time, my partner gets to pick, so I'll more likely than not end up with Ruby.


----------



## Doll (May 9, 2014)

Alpha Sapphire because I'm more of a blue person (but I'm more of a fire type).


----------



## Capella (May 9, 2014)

Omega Ruby


----------



## Punchies (May 11, 2014)

Played Sapphire when I was younger. So I'll be trying Omega Ruby


----------



## CR33P (May 11, 2014)

this is hard, i played on ruby and i like groudon, but lol it sucks
kyogre is way better but i don't really like sapphire
all depends on the version exclusives


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 11, 2014)

I'm getting Omega Ruby simply because that's the version I played on the GBA and I like the color red better.

In other words...


----------



## RayOfHope (May 11, 2014)

I was expecting everyone to get Ruby. I'm getting Sapphire, myself. I guess I like blue better than red? idk. >.>


----------



## puppy (May 12, 2014)

Ruby b/c team aquas outfits are terrible enough to convince me not to get sapphire

and i had  ruby when i was little


----------



## Trundle (May 12, 2014)

OMEGA RUBY ALL THE WAY HYPE HYPE HYPE


----------



## Oboetera (May 12, 2014)

Omega Ruby!!! . Can't wait


----------



## Sanaki (May 12, 2014)

Sapphire because ny sister is buying Ruby.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 12, 2014)

So glad to see more people prefer Alpha Sapphire. Waiting for this game to release is going to be agonizing.


----------



## MayorSaki (May 15, 2014)

Alpha Sapphire, cause I love Kyogre c: Anyway I'm pretty sure I will buy both of them, cause I can't restart the one I bought first and I need to get another one to play it again.


----------



## juneau (May 15, 2014)

Tentatively choosing Alpha Sapphire. I liked Sapphire more than Ruby back when Gen III was new and I thought I would here as well, but the footage they released last weak kind of has me leaning towards Omega Ruby a bit juust because Kyogre's face in 3D is a little more derpy than I anticipated.


----------



## scarfboyxiv (May 16, 2014)

Ruby is the cartridge I got as a kid, so I'm of course going to relive the awesomeness that is my rivalry with Maxie of Team Magma. Groudon is a beefy powerhouse as well. I'm more prone to fire-types instead of water ones anyway. 

I'm so excited for the release! I already pre-ordered at GameStop. Yesterday!!! *squee*


----------



## kite (May 16, 2014)

I'm getting Ruby for sentimental reasons. I played Ruby more than my Sapphire version back in the day.


----------



## ThatACfan (May 16, 2014)

Reds my fave color so its ruby


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 1, 2014)

Alpha Sapphire.. got the original Sapphire when i was 6, played the hell out of it and it will always be my number 1 pokemon game love<3


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jun 2, 2014)

scarfboyxiv said:


> Ruby is the cartridge I got as a kid, so I'm of course going to relive the awesomeness that is my rivalry with Maxie of Team Magma. Groudon is a beefy powerhouse as well. I'm more prone to fire-types instead of water ones anyway.
> 
> I'm so excited for the release! I already pre-ordered at GameStop. Yesterday!!! *squee*



I don't know if you mean the Pokemon Team Magma uses or Groudon when you say fire types, but Groudon is a ground type, not a fire type.

Anyways, I'll probably get Sapphire because Kyogre is a water type and I completely suck with ground types. Groudon would just sit in the PC box :/


----------



## n64king (Jun 3, 2014)

Ruby. It's the one I wanted and got as a kid and I'm getting that one again.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm getting Omega Ruby because my sister is getting the Alpha Sapphire


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jun 3, 2014)

I'll most likely go for Omega Ruby,  Groudon is one of my favorite Pokemon. I'm not entirely sure, but I can't wait for them to be released nonetheless. :b


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 3, 2014)

neither why am I even here


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 25, 2014)

Since Emerald hasn't _officially_ been announced, (but it pretty much has) I'm going to get Delta Emerald. I'm new to Pokemon, but Emerald is the one I'm still playing and is my first Pokemon game, so I want to relive the memories. Even though I'm still playing it.


----------



## CR33P (Jun 25, 2014)

don't know why ruby is omega if it is first q.q

anyway alpha-- i mean omega ruby

- - - Post Merge - - -

yeah and i know groudon is pretty sucky and kyogre is pretty good but groudon is cool and my first legendary pokemon
charizard x better be in omega ruby


----------



## oath2order (Jun 25, 2014)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Since Emerald hasn't _officially_ been announced, (but it pretty much has) I'm going to get Delta Emerald. I'm new to Pokemon, but Emerald is the one I'm still playing and is my first Pokemon game, so I want to relive the memories. Even though I'm still playing it.



They are not remaking a remake -_-


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 25, 2014)

why would they release an emerald remake...


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 25, 2014)

Alpha Sapphire master race!

Sapphire was my first Pokemon game c: It's still my favourite one!


----------



## CR33P (Jun 25, 2014)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Since Emerald hasn't _officially_ been announced, (but it pretty much has) I'm going to get Delta Emerald. I'm new to Pokemon, but Emerald is the one I'm still playing and is my first Pokemon game, so I want to relive the memories. Even though I'm still playing it.



lol are you joking now that r/s remakes are made emerald is out


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jun 25, 2014)

Going with both. Got Sapphire version back when it first came out and I can't wait to visit Hoenn again .


----------



## magmortar (Jun 26, 2014)

Buying AlphaSapphire first, because I got Sapphire before Ruby back in the day. I'll get OmegaRuby eventually, probably when I have the funds and I feel like Nuzlocke-ing Hoenn again.


----------

